# Seafrance again



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

just on our way back through france and read the news are they still refunding or even transfering? help!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

What do you need help on ?

Have a look HERE


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Were refunding up to yesterday.

dave p


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*seafrance again*

how and where do you get the refund


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If SeaFrance are now officially in liquidation, won't ticket holders be regarded as "unsecured creditors" or whatever is the French equivalent?

I would be looking at making alternative travel arrangements and trying to claim any lost money back from my credit card company.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

all the latest on here - updated yesterday!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-116716.html


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Some have said that Eric Cantonar is making a bid for Seafrance???


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-20.html*

i have just spoken to seafrance who said they have funding to transfer until the end of this week after that you will have to claim a refund and book with a new operator. 
the lady i spoke to said that there was an interested party in the process of trying to purchase the company but could not say more than that,she was quite optimistic and it did sound promising for them


> and we got a full refund as we dont want to go back for a few weeks yet.
> i will have to book with DFDS


 do we have a discount code for them?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-20.html*



dragabed said:


> do we have a discount code for them?


no

see the main thread for details of today's developments.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I did me best! :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1176929.html#1176929

Dave


----------



## spencer (Feb 2, 2009)

Just had a refund from Seafrance (0871 222 2900) about to book with DFDS price jump from £88 yesterday to £126.....
Dont you just luv em........( Rude word )......


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

CliveMott said:


> Some have said that Eric Cantonar is making a bid for Seafrance???


I think you may be mistaken. He was interested in buying a trawler so that he could throw sardines to the seagulls :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

